# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Σεμινάρια ,Εκθέσεις-Διαγωνισμοί Συλλόγων , Εκδηλώσεις φιλοζωικών κ περιβαλλοντολογικών οργανώσεων >  6oς Διαγωνισμός καναρινιών φωνής Timbrado 2012 -Οργάνωση σύλλογος ΕΛ.ΣΥ.ΤΙ.

## orion

Ο Ελληνικός Σύλλογος Timbrado (ΕΛ.ΣΥ.ΤΙ.), μέλος της Πανελλήνιας Ορνιθολογικής Ομοσπονδίας (Π.Ο.Ο.), μετά από τους πέντε (5) επιτυχής πρωτοπόρους διαγωνισμούς Timbrado στην Ελλάδα, ανακοινώνει την διεξαγωγή του 6ου Διαγωνισμού Timbrado 2012. 

Ο διαγωνισμός θα είναι κλειστός, δηλαδή μόνο για τους εκτροφείς του συλλόγου, και θα γίνει από 5 έως 9 Δεκεμβρίου του 2012, στο ξενοδοχείο *********, το οποίο βρίσκεται στην Λεωφόρο Ποσειδώνος 97 στην Γλυφάδα. 

Κριτής θα είναι ο Ισπανός κ. Luis Gil Gonzales της Ισπανικής Ομοσπονδίας F.O.E. 
Το πρόγραμμα όπως κάθε χρόνο θα έχει δυο ενότητες: 

Διαγωνισμός 
Πρώτη ενότητα αυτή τις κρίσης των πουλιών η οποία θα είναι κλειστή προς το κοινό. Πρόσβαση θα έχουν μόνο οι συμμετέχοντες εκτροφείς. 

Έκθεση (ανοικτή για το κοινό) 
Ή Δεύτερη ενότητα θα περιλαμβάνει σεμινάριο για τους εκτροφείς,τη γνωριμία-συζήτηση εκτροφέων του συλλόγου με το κοινό, νέων μελών και υποψήφιων νέων μελών του συλλόγου. Επίσης θα υπάρχει και παρουσίαση Timbrado. 

Καλή επιτυχία στα συμμετέχοντα Timbrado και τους εκτροφείς τους. Πληροφορίες, τυχόν διευκρινίσεις και δηλώσεις συμμετοχής στα τηλ. 6985563958,6983504729,6944389572 και στο email:elcity@birds.gr . 

Περισσότερες πληροφορίες οι εκτροφείς και τα μέλη του Συλλόγου μπορούν να δουν εδώ: 

http://www.setbb.com/birds/viewtopic...orum=birds#614

Φιλικά 
Το Δ.Σ. του ΕΛ.ΣΥ.ΤΙ.

----------


## panos70

Καλη επιτυχια να εχουν τα πουλια σου Χρηστο και σου ευχομαι να να παρεις κυπελο η κυπελα

----------


## orion

> Καλη επιτυχια να εχουν τα πουλια σου Χρηστο και σου ευχομαι να να παρεις κυπελο η κυπελα


 με ενδιαφέρει τα πουλάκαι να είναι καλά και όχι τα κύπελα (ίσως στο μέλλον) χαχαχα... σε ευχαριστώ... καλή επιτυχία σε όλους τους συμμετέχοντες και στους διοργανωτές  :winky:

----------


## panos70

> *orion*         καλή επιτυχία σε όλους τους συμμετέχοντες και στους διοργανωτές


  ναι φυσικα αυτο τα παρελειψα

----------


## lefteris13

Γκρινιαξαμε λιγο..ηρθε και η ανακοινωση :Youpi: ..ευχαριστουμε Χρηστο για την ενημερωση και καλη επιτυχια στο διαγωνισμο!..αν θες βαλε την ανακοινωση και στο σχετικο θεμα http://www.greekbirdclub.com/forumdisplay.php?232-%CE%A3%CE%B5%CE%BC%CE%B9%CE%BD%CE%AC%CF%81%CE%B9%C  E%B1-%CE%95%CE%BA%CE%B8%CE%AD%CF%83%CE%B5%CE%B9%CF%82-%CE%94%CE%B9%CE%B1%CE%B3%CF%89%CE%BD%CE%B9%CF%83%C  E%BC%CE%BF%CE%AF-%CE%A3%CF%85%CE%BB%CE%BB%CF%8C%CE%B3%CF%89%CE%BD-%CE%95%CE%BA%CE%B4%CE%B7%CE%BB%CF%8E%CF%83%CE%B5%C  E%B9%CF%82-%CF%86%CE%B9%CE%BB%CE%BF%CE%B6%CF%89%CE%B9%CE%BA%C  F%8E%CE%BD-%CE%BA-%CF%80%CE%B5%CF%81%CE%B9%CE%B2%CE%B1%CE%BB%CE%BB%C  E%BF%CE%BD%CF%84%CE%BF%CE%BB%CE%BF%CE%B3%CE%B9%CE%  BA%CF%8E%CE%BD-%CE%BF%CF%81%CE%B3%CE%B1%CE%BD%CF%8E%CF%83%CE%B5%C  F%89%CE%BD

//το βαζω εγω..

----------


## lagreco69

Χρηστο με το καλο!!! καλη επιτυχια σου ευχομαι!!! οτι καλυτερο!!! επισης καλη επιτυχια!!! και σε ολους τους συμμετεχοντες και στους διοργανωτες.

----------


## thanmar78

Καλή επιτυχία φίλοι.

----------


## PAIANAS

Kαλή επιτυχία στην έκθεση και σε όλους τους συμμετέχοντες !..ιδιαίτερες ευχές στα παιδιά του φόρουμ .

----------


## Silentpanther

kalh epityxia

----------


## Gardelius

Καλη Επιτυχια!!!!! Να πανε ολα κατ ευχην για σενα και τα πουλακια!!!!   :Youpi:

----------


## Nikolakas

Καλή επιτυχία Χρήστο!

----------


## yannis37

Ορίστε, θα έχει και μέρα για το κοινό.....πειτε ένα μπράβο.....γκρινιάριδες :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59: 

καλή επιτυχία σε όλους!!!

----------


## orion

Για να μην παρεξηγηθώ, το πόστ είναι από το ΔΣ του συλλόγου, στο κάτω μέρος του ποστ υπάρχει το λίνκ από όπου πήρα την ανακοίνωση...! και δεν είμαι μέλος του ΔΣ... (απλά μου το παρατήρησε ένας φίλος από εδώ και είπα να το ξεκαθαρίσω)

Καλή επιτυχία σε όλους  :winky:

----------


## jk21

Καλη επιτυχια σε οσα μελη μας συμμετεχουν !!! καλη επιτυχια στην διοργανωση !

Γιαννη θα συναντηθουμε την Κυριακη στην ελευθερη μερα για το κοινο ,να μου μεταφερεις τα οσα θα ακουσετε στο σεμιναριο ,αλλα περιμενω να μας τα μεταφερετε και εδω !!! 

απο οτι βλεπω αυτο θα ειναι ελευθερο μονο για τα μελη ...

----------


## geog87

καλη επιτυχια παιδες!!!

----------


## manos 9

Καλη επυτηχια παιδια.

----------


## jk21

> Ορίστε, θα έχει και μέρα για το κοινό.....πειτε ένα μπράβο.....γκρινιάριδες
> 
> καλή επιτυχία σε όλους!!!


μπραβο για κατι δεδομενο για τους αλλος συλλογους ( αλοπ,ελκε ,ασκε ,πσεεπ κλπ ) δεν ξερω γιατι χρειαζεται να πω στο συλλογο που εκπροσωπει στην αθηνα ,το καναρινι που εχει τη μεγαλυτερη δυναμικη αυτη τη στιγμη (τουλαχιστον  εδω μεσα και απο οσο ξερω ευρυτερα στον εκτροφικο χωρο ) .Μπραβο θα ελεγε για κατι που συλλογος *δεν ηταν υποχρεωμενος να κανει* (ελευθερο παρακολουθηση σεμιναριο ,με ερωτησεις μονο απο τα μελη για να μην ειναι αυτο κωλλημα για να μην ειναι ελευθερο .... ) αλλα επελεξε, σε αντιθεση με τον συλλογο της βορειου ελλαδος ,να μην κανει !!!

----------


## lee

φιλε δημητρη οριστε και η ανακοινωση! την κυριακη το πρωι να εισαι εκει να τα πουμε και απο κοντα!

----------


## PAIANAS

> μπραβο για κατι δεδομενο για τους αλλος συλλογους ( αλοπ,ελκε ,ασκε ,πσεεπ κλπ ) δεν ξερω γιατι χρειαζεται να πω στο συλλογο που εκπροσωπει στην αθηνα ,το καναρινι που εχει τη μεγαλυτερη δυναμικη αυτη τη στιγμη (τουλαχιστον εδω μεσα και απο οσο ξερω ευρυτερα στον εκτροφικο χωρο ) .Μπραβο θα ελεγε για κατι που συλλογος *δεν ηταν υποχρεωμενος να κανει* (ελευθερο παρακολουθηση σεμιναριο ,με ερωτησεις μονο απο τα μελη για να μην ειναι αυτο κωλλημα για να μην ειναι ελευθερο .... ) αλλα επελεξε, σε αντιθεση με τον συλλογο της βορειου ελλαδος ,να μην κανει !!!


To βιολί -βιολάκι του ..Μια ''καλή επιτυχία '' χωρίς σχόλια ...δε φθάνει ?

----------


## jk21

εξηγω γιατι παροτι ζητηθηκε ,δεν ειπα μπραβο ....

σαφως καλη επιτυχια και ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα εχει σιγουρα ,γιατι και ο κριτης ( κ. Luis Gil Gonzales ) ειναι γνωστος και ανθρωπος που με τις λιγες γνωσεις μου στο ειδος ,με εχει κερδισει (εχω ακουσει πολυ καλα λογια απο φιλικα μου προσωπα αλλα και στο περσινο σεμιναριο ,πανω σε ζητηματα εκπαιδευσης εδειχνε να ξερει πολυ καλα ,το καθε τι που επισημαινε και προτεινε ,ενω ειχε και καλη μεταδοτικοτητα )  ,αλλα και το επιπεδο των πουλιων ειναι πολυ καλο και θα ειναι ακομα καλυτερο στο μελλον !στο συλλογο υπαρχουν παιδια που εχω αντιληφθει οτι ασχολουνται πολυ με αυτο το κομματι  και δεν κανουν κατι στην τυχη !

ομως οτι μπορουσε να ηταν ακομα καλυτερο ,δουλεια της διαδικτυακης κοινοτητας ειναι να το ζητα ! ειδικα για το ατομο μου ,ως καθηγητης ειμαι ιδιαιτερα αυστηρος στην κριση των μαθητων που μου εχουν δειξει οτι μπορουν πολλα ,οχι στους αδυνατους ....

----------


## jk21

πριν λιγο ελαβα απο τον Χρηστο τον Οrion και με επεξεργασια ,τοποθετησα στο αρχικο ποστ ,νεο κειμενο απο τον ΕΛΣΥΤΙ ως προς τη διοργανωση της εκθεσης και αξιζει να ανατρεξεται προς νεα ενημερωση σας ,γιατι υπαρχει μια ουσιαστικη αλλαγη στο προγραμμα .το σεμιναριο τοποθετηθηκε την Κυριακη ,μερα ανοιχτη για το κοινο και οπως καταλαβαινω απο την ανακοινωση ,ασχετα αν ειναι για τους εκτροφεις του συλλογου (ετσι το καταλαβαινω ) με δικιες τους αποριες προς τον κριτη  ,μπορει οποιοσδηποτε να το παρακολουθησει .αν κανω λαθος ας με διορθωσει ο ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ 


Μετα απο αυτη την εξελιξη ειμαι παρα πολυ χαρουμενος και θελω να πω ενα μεγαλο ΜΠΡΑΒΟ στα μελη και την διοικηση του ΕΛΣΥΤΙ για την συγκεκριμενη αποφαση ,γιατι ειμαι πεπεισμενος οτι θα βοηθησει σε μεγιστο βαθμο ,στη διαδοση της αγαπημενης μας ρατσας στον ελληνικο χωρο ,κατι που εδω και καιρο ξεκινησε ο συλλογος και του ευχομαι στο μελλον να συνεχισει στην ιδια επιτυχημενη πορεια !!!

θα ηθελα να παρακαλεσω στα μελη μας που θα επισκεφτουν την εκθεση και το σεμιναριο ,να δωσουν προσοχη στην ολη διαδικασια και να βοηθησουν στην απροσκοπτη τελεση της ,ωστε και οι εκτροφεις του συλλογου να μπορεσουν να λυσουν τις αποριες τους και με τη με την εμπειρια τους να τις μεταδωσουν σε ολα τα μελη μας στην πορεια ,αλλα και οι υπολοιποι παρευρισκομενοι να ωφεληθουν σε γνωσεις !!!

----------


## orion

Για πληροφορίες για το διαγωνισμό (για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται) παρακαλώ να επικοινωνείτε με τα τηλέφωνα που αναφέρονται στην ανακοίνωση.

----------


## manos 9

Η μέρα που είναι για το κοινό εκτως απο την ομιλία θα άκουσε και φωνές των timbrado???

----------


## jk21

> Ο Ελληνικός Σύλλογος Timbrado (ΕΛ.ΣΥ.ΤΙ.), μέλος της Πανελλήνιας Ορνιθολογικής Ομοσπονδίας (Π.Ο.Ο.), μετά από τους πέντε (5) επιτυχής πρωτοπόρους διαγωνισμούς Timbrado στην Ελλάδα, ανακοινώνει την διεξαγωγή του 6ου Διαγωνισμού Timbrado 2012. 
> ....
> .....
> .....
> 
> Ή Δεύτερη ενότητα θα περιλαμβάνει σεμινάριο για τους εκτροφείς,τη γνωριμία-συζήτηση εκτροφέων του συλλόγου με το κοινό, νέων μελών και υποψήφιων νέων μελών του συλλόγου. *Επίσης θα υπάρχει και παρουσίαση Timbrado.* 
> 
> Καλή επιτυχία στα συμμετέχοντα Timbrado και τους εκτροφείς τους. Πληροφορίες, τυχόν διευκρινίσεις και δηλώσεις συμμετοχής στα τηλ. 6985563958,6983504729,6944389572 και στο email:elcity@birds.gr . 
> 
> ...


νομιζω ειναι σαφες Μανο .αν θες παρε για κατι περισσοτερο τηλεφωνο το συλλογο

----------


## orion

Δημήτρη για να μην γίνονται παρερμηνεύσεις, δεν γνωρίζω για τυχόν αλλαγές προς το σεμινάριο. Ούτε έχω ενημερωθεί από το Δ.Σ του συλλόγου που αναφέρεσαι για οτιδήποτε. Το Σεμινάριο θα πραγματοποιηθεί για τους εκτροφείς και η ακριβής ημέρα-ώρα θα ανακοινωθεί κατά τη διάρκεια του διαγωνισμού. Το post αποτελούσε απλά μια ενημέρωση! Οι υπόλοιποι φίλοι αν θέλουν περισσότερες πληροφορίες όσο αφορά τη διοργάνωση μπορούν να επικοινωνήσουν με τα τηλ. που αναφέρονται.

----------


## jk21

εν πασει περιπτωσει  ,οτι επιλεξουν και οποτε το επιλεξουν ,ειτε μας αρεσει ειτε οχι  ,ειναι θεμα εσωτερικο σας και αν πρεπει καποια στιγμη να ενημερωθουμε για κατι συγκεκριμενο ,εμεις εδω ειμαστε σαν φορουμ ,για να ενημερωσουμε και διαδικτυακα τους απλους λατρεις των τιμπραντο

----------


## jk21

Υπαρχουν καποιες συγκεκριμενες ωρες που εχουν οριστει την Κυριακη ως ωρες ελευθερες για το κοινο; υπαρχει κατι νεοτερο; αν εχει μαθει καποιος εκτος συλλογου ή καποιο απο τα μελη μας που ανηκει στον ελσυτι ...

για να ανοιξουμε και θεμα ,οπου θα μπορουσαμε μελη του φορουμ να δηλωσουμε συμμετοχη για  κοινη επισκεψη

----------


## jk21

ελλειψει πληροφοριων απο τα μελη μας που ισως ηξεραν ,πηρα τηλ σε αυτα που επισυναπτονται στην ανακοινωση .συγκεκριμενα μιλησα με το τελευταιο ,οπου ο φιλος μου ειπε πως δεν υπαρχει κατι συγκεκριμενο (ισως σε συναντηση που εχουν τα μελη του συλλογου σημερα ,να καθοριστει ) αλλα πανω κατω λογικα μετα τις 10 μεχρι το μεσημερι .ανοιγω στην αντιστοιχη ενοτητα (για συναντησεις των μελων ) θεμα για να παμε οσα μελη θελουμε μαζι ,και ελπιζω να εχουμε στην πορεια κατι πιο συγκεκριμενο

----------


## yannis37

Ολοκληρώθηκε σήμερα ο εγκλωβισμός των πουλιών και απο αυριο με το καλό ξεκινάει η κρίση.
Η μέρα για το κοινό θα είναι η Κυριακή από τις 10:00 οπου θα ακουστούν κάποιες 4άδες (και σχολιασμός απο τον κριτή χωρις να δεχθει ερωτήσεις) και κατοπιν θα υπάρξει συζητηση με τους εκτροφεις του συλλόγου για ανταλλαγή γνωσεων/απόψεων, οπως μας ανακοινώθηκε απο το ΔΣ.

----------


## jk21

Καλη επιτυχια στην εκθεση και σε σενα προσωπικα Γιαννη ,αλλα και στον Χρηστο ! θα βρεθουμε πρωτα ο Θεος και απο κοντα !

----------

